# EOI + Pregnancy Query



## sunilphilip14 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi All,

I am planning to apply for EOI in my wife's name as she is having an IT degree and works in IT as well. 

She is pregnant now and our baby is due in March 2012. So is it fine if we apply for EOI now or should we wait till our baby is born? My concern is, if we apply now and in the case of EOI being approved, can we make the changes in the PR application form or will that create any complications?

Any help is really appreciated 

Sunil


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

sunilphilip14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to apply for EOI in my wife's name as she is having an IT degree and works in IT as well.
> 
> ...


Hi there
And congratulations on imminent parenthood!
My personal opinion is to wait - it will save all the changing of things on the forms, and your visa won't be processed before March. What's a couple of months in a lifetime?


----------



## bdl123 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi,
We applied and then got pregnant..our visa's took a long time to finalise but the addition of our baby was easy. He had to have a medical but it was all very straight forward. I would wait though as you need to get certified copies of birth certificate and passport etc so its just easier getting them all done at the same time
Congratulations and I hope eveything has gone well...enjoy every sleepless second

bdl123


----------



## sunilphilip14 (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks Guys! I applied after my baby was born and EOI got selected. Now waiting for the ITA.. Fingers Crossed..


----------

